# Linux DAU sucht Klickibunti unter Gentoo Live

## iArne

Moin moin,

ich mache gerade meinen ersten Versuche mit Gentoo und fast meine ersten unter Linux überhaupt.

Wenn ich Gentoo von CD gestartet habe, wie starte ich dann eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche ?

Viel Dank von einem Linuxdummi

Arne

----------

## COiN3D

Es gibt keine. Und unter Gentoo gibts auch wenig Klick-Bunti. Wenn du Klick-Bunti willst, dann installier Suse.

Eine grafische Oberfläche gibts erst nachdem du das Basis-System installiert hast, aber bis dahin ist es für dich noch ein weiter, weiter Weg  :Smile: 

----------

## bx

emerge kde oder emerge gnome. bei mir tuts auch emerge fluxbox schon ausreichend, bezweifle nur das du damit klarkommst also lieber kde  :Wink: 

----------

## iArne

Ab an den zweiten Rechner und ausprobieren.

Danke

----------

## iArne

Tja, leider leider, ist die Antwort :

-bash emerge : command not found.

Arne

----------

## iArne

@coin

Vielen dank für den tollen Tip, aber als DAU wollte ich SUSE installieren, leider weigert sich mein Rechner.

Arne

----------

## Sonic Lux

Schau dir das Install Handbuch auf der gentoo.de Seite an,

nachdem du Gentoo auf deinem Rechner installiert hast, inkl KDE, Gnome was auch immer hast du eine graphische Oberfläsche.

Die Live CD hat KEINE graphische Oberfläsche und auch KEIN emerge Befehl.

Wo soll es den hin installieren, in den RAM  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sonic

----------

## iArne

Ist alles was ich erstmal benötige, auf der CD drauf ? Ich muss schließlich erstmal installieren, bevor ich damit ins Netz komme.

Arne

----------

## Lenz

Hallo iArne,

also die Gentoo-Live-CD ist nur eine CD, um eine Linuxkonsole zu booten, unter der man dann Gentoo wie in der Installationsanleitung beschrieben installieren kann. Software kannst du erst installieren, wenn du Gentoo auf die Platte installiert hast, der 'emerge'-Befehl steht dir unter der Live-CD zunächst erstmal nicht zur Verfügung.

Wenn du dich wirklich für Gentoo interesierst, lies die Installationsanleitung. Ich denke aber, dass Gentoo nicht das ist, was du suchst. Denn unter Gentoo musst du so gut wie alles per Hand machen, Kernel konfigurieren/kompilieren/installieren, X konfigurieren etc. Dafür ist etwas Hintergrundswissen und Linuxerfahrung notwendig.

Keinesfalls ist es so, dass man Gentoo mal eben installiert, so wie das bei SuSE, Fedora & Co der Fall ist. Gentoo richtet sich eher an den erfahreneren Anwender, der möglichst viel Kontrolle über sein System bekommt, dafür aber in Kauf nimmt, keine/kaum Konfigurationstools (wie z.B. YaST) zur Verfügung zu haben. Daher glaube ich, dass Gentoo nicht das ist, was du suchst.

Lenz.

P.S.: Die Aussage, dass es kein Klickibunti unter Gentoo gibt, halte ich für falsch. Es gibt jede Menge Eyecandy zu installieren, wie unter fast jeder anderen Distribution halt auch. Nur der Weg dahin ist eben nicht Klickibunti. Wenn man Klickibunti nach der Installation möchte, kann man's haben  :Wink: .

Wenn SuSE auf deiner Maschine nicht rennen will, dann schau dir doch mal Fedora an, das ist in der Installation und Wartung Windows ähnlich (grafische Installation/Konfiguration, grafisches Autoupdate) und ist auch eine Community-Distribution. Da könntest du z.B. erstmal Linuxerfahrung sammeln, und später kannst du ja immer noch Gentoo ausprobieren.

----------

## Sas

Nein, Gentoo wird üblicherweise direkt aus dem Netz installiert, siehe Doku.

Wenn du mit der BootCD aber keinen Netzzugang bekommst, solltest du hier im Forum auch Hinweise finden, wie du ins Inet kommst, oder aber wie du vorher die wesentlichsten benötigten Pakete herunterladen kannst.

----------

## hoschi

lies erstmal die handbücher, ok?

(man macht sich sonst leicht unbeliebt)

klar kommst du ins netz!

die meisten installieren von stage1 und die erfordert (im gegensatz zu stage3) internetzugang, anders geht das gar nicht. 

gentoo kennt von sich auch kein klickibunti, wir sind keine consumer distrubtion sondern zählen zu den sogenannten "freak-distrubtionen".

freak bitte nicht als leetness ansehen, es ist ein standpunkt vieler aussenstehender linuxlern zu gentoo und "linux from scratch" (noch mal eine stufer freakiger, aber ohne jeglichen komfort).

allerdings gibt es konzepte wie man eine sekundäre installation mit klickibunti machen könnte, ohne dabei den user zu beschneiden (sekundär weil die meisten user kein klickibunti bei der installation brauchen und schon gar nicht wollen).

als newbie kann man gentoo durchaus installieren (habs ja auch geschafft), aber es kann sehr hart werden (besonders wenn die hardware zickt)

ps: wird sind keine freaks, wir sind nur faul "emerge foo"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iArne

Moin Leute,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen, mich durch das Handbuch zu hangeln.

Kommt mir bitte nicht mit Win, denn ich habe einen Win-freien haushalt, ich nutze Mac.

Da ich beim Mac aber alles per Mausklick machen kann und das System damit prima läuft, habe ich nicht vor, mir den Rechner zu "zerlegen".

Ich bin durchaus gewillt (sonst hätte ich mir nicht extra einen zweiten Computer aufgebaut) mich "einzufuchsen". Da habe ich mich vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt.

Für jeden Versuch bis hierher mir zu helfen, bin ich dankbar. Ich probiere das Ganze jetzt aus.

Arne

----------

## gaelic

mein tipp: ubuntu linux

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *iArne wrote:*   

> Moin Leute,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen, mich durch das Handbuch zu hangeln.
> 
> Kommt mir bitte nicht mit Win, denn ich habe einen Win-freien haushalt, ich nutze Mac.
> ...

 

Die meiststen sind Windows Umsteiger, deshalb nehmen wir sowas an.

Wenn du ein System suchst, mit dem du von Anfang an mit graphischen Installationstools dein System installieren willst, bist du an der falschen Stellen. Man kann schon die KDE/GNOME Administration tools benutzen, um Benutzer anzulegen usw, aber es ist ein langer Weg bis du den X Server installiert hast. Die Installation des Basis System (je nach stage noch länger) muss in einer Konsole durchgeführt werden, anders geht nicht.

Graphische Oberfläche in der LiveCD ist praktisch unmöglich, weil die LiveCD über die nötige Tools (Partitionierung-Formatierungs Tools, Netzwerk Tools) verfügt, um eine Installation zu machen, da die meisten Gentoo von Netz aus installieren, d.h. du hast keinen X Server und andere Programme. Theoretisch ist es möglich einen X Server zu starten, das hab ich schon mal getan, aber man muss schon irgend ein GNU/Linux in der Platte installiert haben und mittels chroot und startx den X Server des anderen Linux Systems starten, aber da du kein Linux hast, ist es für dich nicht möglich.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo kennt von sich auch kein klickibunti, wir sind keine consumer distrubtion sondern zählen zu den sogenannten "freak-distrubtionen".
> 
> 

 

*lol* dieser Ausdruck gefällt mir   :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Graphische Oberfläche in der LiveCD ist praktisch unmöglich, [...]

 

Ich behaupte ganz dreist einfach mal das Gegenteil.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Theoretisch ist es möglich einen X Server zu starten, das hab ich schon mal getan, aber man muss schon irgend ein GNU/Linux in der Platte installiert haben und mittels chroot und startx den X Server des anderen Linux Systems starten, aber da du kein Linux hast, ist es für dich nicht möglich.
> 
> 

 

*shyttel*

----------

## MrTom

Hi!

Im Zeitschriftenhandel hab ich vor paar Tagen eine Zeitschrift gesehen, bei der zwei DVDs beiliegen. Auf einer davon ist Gentoo 2004.1 drauf. Scheinbar mit einer ausführlichen Anleitung im Heft, wie man ohne Internet die DVD installiert. Ist aber dann nichts anderes als, LiveCD mit GRP (richtig?, oder GPR..., GPS..., wie auch immer).

Mein TIPP!

Wenn es sich beim Zweitrechner um einen PC handelt, dann saug Dir eine Knoppix! Zum einem kannst Du dort mal Klicki-Bunte ausprobieren und zum anderen kann man von dort aus auch Gentoo installieren. Das steht natürlich auch in den Dokus drin, wie man das dann macht. 

Vorteil! Man kann in der Zeit der Installation, gleich mal Linux ausprobieren und die Dokus etc. am gleichen PC lesen...

Für den MAC selber gibt es dann auch eine PPC-Version von Gentoo und auch Gentoo MAC OS oder so. Damit kann man dann die Vorteile von Gentoo direkt unter MAC OS X verwenden.

Schau Dir auch auf jeden Fall man diese Seite an:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/

Dort sind eine der Anleitungen von Gentoo.de + viele zusammengestelle Tipps&Tricks aus dem Forum etc.

PS: Noch ein Tipp für die Zukunft. Nicht nur hier im Forum wird es sehr gerne gesehen, dass man sich zuvor informiert. Gentoo.org, Gentoo.de, Gentoo-wiki.com, die Suchfunktion unter forums.gentoo.org (oben rechts) und google.de sind deine Freunde!

Viel Glück, herzlich Willkommen im Forum und auf gehts mit der Installationsorgie...

MrTom

----------

## dertobi123

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Im Zeitschriftenhandel hab ich vor paar Tagen eine Zeitschrift gesehen, bei der zwei DVDs beiliegen. Auf einer davon ist Gentoo 2004.1 drauf. Scheinbar mit einer ausführlichen Anleitung im Heft, wie man ohne Internet die DVD installiert.

 

Ich habe von den der Zeitschrift beiliegenden Medien bisher nichts gutes gehört ...

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Ist aber dann nichts anderes als, LiveCD mit GRP (richtig?, oder GPR..., GPS..., wie auch immer).

 

Doch, hoffnungslos veraltet  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe von den der Zeitschrift beiliegenden Medien bisher nichts gutes gehört ...
> 
> Doch, hoffnungslos veraltet 

 Dazu bedarf es keiner weiteren Worte!  :Wink:  Ohh.. Schon passiert...

----------

## boris64

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Graphische Oberfläche in der LiveCD ist praktisch unmöglich, [...] 
> 
> Ich behaupte ganz dreist einfach mal das Gegenteil.
> 
> 

 

ich schliesse mich dem einfach mal an und hoffe, dass das, was ich hier gelesen habe,

auch der realität entspricht, da ich es selbst *schäm* noch nicht getestet habe.

 *ian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> We usually create LiveCD's that boot into a GUI like KDE or Gnome for exhibitions where Gentoo has got a booth. (Please note that these ISO are not official Gentoo releases!) 
> 
>  You can download the most recent from my mirror: 
> ...

 

fröhliches booten  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Graphische Oberfläche in der LiveCD ist praktisch unmöglich, [...] 
> 
> Ich behaupte ganz dreist einfach mal das Gegenteil.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Doch, es stimmt, ich hab Gentoo zum ersten Mal von der LiveCD aus installiert. Da ich sowas wie links oder w3m nicht kannte, hab ich mein damaliges SuSE chrootet, dann "su rex" eingegeben und startx eingegeben, der X Server hat gestartet und ich konnte somit die Doku am Opera lesen.

@tobi: deshalb hab ich "praktisch" gesagt, ohne ein installiertes Linux mit X kannst du es nicht.

----------

## dertobi123

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> da ich es selbst *schäm* noch nicht getestet habe.

 

Dann solltest du noch ein, vielleicht zwei Wochen warten ... zur LWE wird es wieder eine aktuelle (inoffizielle!) GentooLiveCD mit KDE und anderen Leckereien geben.

----------

## dertobi123

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Doch, es stimmt, ich hab Gentoo zum ersten Mal von der LiveCD aus installiert. Da ich sowas wie links oder w3m nicht kannte, hab ich mein damaliges SuSE chrootet, dann "su rex" eingegeben und startx eingegeben, der X Server hat gestartet und ich konnte somit die Doku am Opera lesen.

 

Was auch immer du da versuchst zu beschreiben (LiveCD booten, chroot in ein SuSE System, X starten, Gentoo installieren?), es klingt ein wenig grausig  :Wink: 

----------

## oscarwild

Auch wenn ich eine Live-CD mit KDE oder gnome für Messezwecke und ähnliches gut und recht ist, halte ich selbige zur Installation oder zum bloßen Ausprobieren _nicht wirklich_ für sinnvoll - dafür gibts weitaus geeignetere Distris.

@iArne: um überhaupt mal festzustellen, ob Linux das richtige für Dich ist, und um Dich zurechtzufinden, empfehle ich Dir eine Knoppix-CD. Da musst Du nichts installieren, und hast sofort eine graphische Benutzeroberfläche (die sieht - bis auf ein paar andere Bildchen - unter Knoppix auch nicht anders aus als unter Gentoo, natürlich vorausgesetzt, Du würdest unter Gentoo KDE installieren, was je nach Rechner locker mal einen ganzen Tag Rechenzeit benötigt).

Und wenn Du Dich damit zurecht findest, ziehst Du einfach nebenher, Schritt für Schritt, Dein Gentoo-System hoch  :Wink: 

----------

## iArne

Moin ihr,

ich habe mir gestern meinen"Macmonitor" zum PC hingedreht, langes Mauskabel bis zum Stuhl vor dem PC, dann Gentoo Live rein und los mit Handbuch lesen und installieren. Es ist wirklich eine gute Dokumentation, die hat was für Neulinge.

Für mich hat das alles den Vorteil, dass ich quasi gezwungen bin, mich mit Linux tatsächlich auseinanderzusetzen, bei KDE und so, brauche ich auch fast nur die Maus.

Hätte ich nicht an irgendeiner Stelle einen Fehler gemacht und wäre der Tag nicht irgendwann zu Ende gewesen, wäre ich vielleicht so weit, aber was soll´s, nächste Woche ist auch noch eine Woche.

Danke erstmal für alles,

Arne

----------

## hoschi

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *iArne wrote:*   Moin Leute,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen, mich durch das Handbuch zu hangeln.
> 
> Kommt mir bitte nicht mit Win, denn ich habe einen Win-freien haushalt, ich nutze Mac.
> ...

 

er stammt nicht von mir, bin total unschuldig...wir und freaks, pahhh, wir sind einfach faultiere mit zu viel zeit zum kompilieren, mehr net  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

@hoschi: das hab ich ehrlich gemeint, das war keine Ironie oder sonstwas drin. Ich mag den Ausdruck "freak", mir hat gefallen, wenn sie mir so in der Schule genannt hab (Computerfrek oder Mathefreak) und so, ich fühlte mich wie geehrt, ich wusste, ich bin kein Mitläufer oder so, weil ich das zu Hobby getan hab, was mir Spaß machte, Computer und Mathe. Aus diesem Grund hat mir das mit freak-distrubtionen gefallen.

----------

## MrTom

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> freak-distrubtionen

 Nah ja... Hoffentlich entstehen nun nicht wieder sinnfreie Diskussionen... Tun wird doch einfach so, als währe es nie passiert.  :Wink: 

----------

## lr

Irgendwie versteh ich einige Reaktionen hier nicht ganz.

Wollt ihr keine neuen Gentoo User haben oder warum wird hier jemand mit Sprüchen wie "Unter Gentoo gibts kein Klickibunti" oder "Gentoo ist nur was für erfahrene Freaks" oder "Benutz lieber Suse" ...usw. abgefertigt.

Ich denke Gentoo ist wie jede andere Distro auch, von einem Neuling genauso zu packen wie von einem alten Hasen. Klar, es wird etwas länger dauern und einige Rückschläge geben, aber ne Menge Ahnung von Linux braucht man ganz sicher nicht, um Gentoo zu installieren.

Man nehme die hervorragende Anleitung und arbeite diese Schritt für Schritt ab. Der einzige Knackpunkt, wo man evtl. Fehler machen kann ist die Kernel-Konfiguration und selbst da kann man einen Kernel vollautomatisch bauen lassen.

Also lass Dich von solchen "Linux Leets" nicht abschrecken und installier einfach munter drauf los. Ich hatte als ich mit Gentoo angefangen habe auch keinen Plan von Linux und mein System läuft inzwischen einwandfrei und vor allem....man lernt immer wieder was neues dazu und das ist doch das schöne daran. Alles was Du brauchst sind Geduld, 2 gesunde Augen zum Lesen der Anleitung und 2 gesunde Hände zum tippen  :Smile: 

In diesem Sinne,

lr

----------

## MrTom

Hatte ich eigentlich nicht etwas davon geschrieben, dass es hoffentlich keine Diskussion gibt, oder wie?!?!?!Muss es gleich immer eine geben?!?!?Wenn unbedingt eine Antwort, dann zu diesem Thema nur als PM an mich!

Hier ist für jeden was dabei:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132710 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137818

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143195 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148666

----------

## amne

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier ist für jeden was dabei:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132710 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137818
> ...

 

Richtig - bitte in diesem Thread nur mehr zum eigentlichen Thema posten.

----------

## kostja

 *iArne wrote:*   

> Moin moin,
> 
> ich mache gerade meinen ersten Versuche mit Gentoo und fast meine ersten unter Linux überhaupt.
> 
> Wenn ich Gentoo von CD gestartet habe, wie starte ich dann eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche ?
> ...

 

Also, wie Du es schon mitbekommen hast, gibt es auf der Gentoo Live CD keinen XServer und somit auch keine graphische Oberfläche. Um Dir die Installation aber zu erleichtern und während dem kompilieren serven und chatten zu können, empfehle ich Dir Deine Gentoo Installation von Knoppix aus zu machen.

mfG Konstantin

----------

## hoschi

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   freak-distrubtionen Nah ja... Hoffentlich entstehen nun nicht wieder sinnfreie Diskussionen... Tun wird doch einfach so, als währe es nie passiert. 

 

manch einer empfindet das ja leider immer gleich als angriff auf sich selber, weil das ja heissen würde das man "weniger gut" wäre als ein gentoo-nutzer (was absoluter schwachfug ist!), na ja, irgendwann lernen das auch nochmal alle.

ihr beide versteht schon den eigentlichen sinn des wortes "freak oder leet", aber... *Quote:*   

> "Gentoo ist nur was für erfahrene Freaks" - "linux leets"

 

 :Sad: 

das wort freak heisst so viel wie "jemand der sich für etwas begeistert", aber freak wir ja leider oft falsch interpretiert, ich will nicht wissen was mit linux passiert wäre wenn ari lemke auf linus gehört hätte.

und ich behaupte einfach mal dummdreist, dass praktisch jeder gentoo-user ein freak sein muss, den wer sich so was antut, muss einfach ein freak sein  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *lr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man nehme die hervorragende Anleitung und arbeite diese Schritt für Schritt ab. Der einzige Knackpunkt, wo man evtl. Fehler machen kann ist die Kernel-Konfiguration und selbst da kann man einen Kernel vollautomatisch bauen lassen.
> 
> 

 

Das ist eben das Problem, viele lesen die Doku nicht, fangen einfach an und weil sie nicht weiter kommen, fragen etwas, was in der Doku steht.

 *lr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also lass Dich von solchen "Linux Leets" nicht abschrecken und installier einfach munter drauf los. Ich hatte als ich mit Gentoo angefangen habe auch keinen Plan von Linux und mein System läuft inzwischen einwandfrei und vor allem....man lernt immer wieder was neues dazu und das ist doch das schöne daran. Alles was Du brauchst sind Geduld, 2 gesunde Augen zum Lesen der Anleitung und 2 gesunde Hände zum tippen 
> 
> 

 

Du verstehst uns falsch und fangen wir nicht nochmal an mit der Diskussion "taugt Gentoo auch für n00bs?" denn das haben wir mehrmals diskutiert und das geht mir (und vielen von uns) schon langsam auf den Sack, immer wieder dasselbe. 

Wir haben ihm nicht gesgat, "lass die Finger weg von gentoo", da er sich nicht mit Linux auskennt, haben wir ihm lediglich nur andere Möglichkeiten auf den Tisch gelegt, ist das etwa schon ein "Linux Leet" Benehmen? Nein, das glaube ich nicht,

----------

